# Best electric range/oven



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Who makes the best electric range/oven?

Once with a stove top grill or infrared grill would be nice.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I just know I won't be getting another whirlpool when this one finally dies. 

Purchased it in 1994, to put in our new home. Used the oven rarely for the next year or so. Just before Thanksgiving in 1996, the thermostat on the oven went out. I called Whirlpool customer service to see about a new one and to inquire about the warrantee. Sorry. Just one year on everything except the knobs... they are warranteed for life. :lol: We sprung for the new thermostat & hubby installed it himself. So far so good since then with the oven. However, the next thing was the burners. First one, then another until I was down to just one. Oddly, the one I use the most is the one that kept working. So now, sadly, we were thinking about replacing the range, when a friend called to ask if we had need of a Whirlpool electric stove? Someone she knew of was giving one away. Hubby and I went to look at it. He determined that we could strip it down and use the parts on our stove. So I now have all four burners working again, and extra parts for the future. I don't see a new stove on the horizon, but when the time comes, I plan to shop very carefully for one that will have a decent warrantee. 

By the way, our other appliances are Whirlpool as well. The Fridge is not impressive either. The door shelf brackets are all broken, even though we didn't stress them. I have them duct taped so we can keep using them. The ice maker failed about 2 years ago, so now we make our ice the oldfashioned way, because it seems foolish to us to replace it when the fridge is so old, and the light switch(not the bulb) in the freezer side is kaput, so I use a flashlight when I'm looking for something. 

So far, so good with the dishwasher, though. :look:


----------

